# Σωρεία σορών ή σωροί πτωμάτων;



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2014)

Άλλη μια φορά λάθος το γένος της σορού, αν και τα σωστά δείχνουν προς το παρόν να υπερτερούν: 42 «οι πρώτοι σοροί» (λάθος) έναντι 66 «οι πρώτες σοροί» (σωστό).


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2014)

Στη μέση μιας σαφέστατης πλέον πολιτικής αποφυγής της χρήσης της λέξης _πτώμα_, ίσως επειδή μαζεύτηκαν πολλά πτώματα αυτές τις μέρες, είναι βέβαιο ότι τα ΜΜΕ θα επιβάλουν τη χρήση της _σορού_ με τη σημασία των πτωμάτων των θυμάτων πολέμου ή δυστυχημάτων. Δεν θα είναι απίθανο να επιβληθεί και η χρήση του αρσενικού γένους όσο βλέπουμε τα πτώματα να σωριάζονται έτσι.

(Ζητώ συγγνώμη για τις πολλές γενικές πτώσεις. Σύμπτωμα των ημερών και οι γενικές πτώσεις.)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Άλλη μια φορά λάθος το γένος της σορού, αν και τα σωστά δείχνουν προς το παρόν να υπερτερούν: 42 «οι πρώτοι σοροί» (λάθος) έναντι 66 «οι πρώτες σοροί» (σωστό).


Να προσθέσω ότι πολύ ξεκάθαρα είναι τα πράγματα στην αιτιατική της συγκεκριμένης σύναψης: 70 «πρώτες σορούς», χωρίς να βγαίνουν ακόμη ευρήματα για «πρώτους» σορούς.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
Πέρα από τις πολιτικές σκοπιμότητες, για την ουσία, ένα σχόλιο με το οποίο συμφωνώ:



sarant said:


> ...και την ίδια ώρα συνεχίζεται το μακελειό στη Γάζα, ενώ στα χωράφια του Ντονιέτσκ δεν έχουν ακόμα περισυλλεγεί τα πτώματα των επιβατών του μαλαισιανού αεροπλάνου (εγώ έτσι θα τα λέω, και όχι ‘σορούς’, *για να γίνει ένα πτώμα σορός πρέπει να το προετοιμάσει κάποιος για ταφή, κι όχι να κείτεται καρβουνιασμένο σ’ ένα σταροχώραφο*).
> sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/19/meze-126/



Αντιγράφω από το ΛΝΕΓ, γιατί το διαδικτυακό ΛΚΝ δεν λειτουργεί προσωρινά:

σχόλιο στη λέξη _νεκρός_: Το _σορός _(η), που σήμαινε αρχικά το φέρετρο, το οποίο φέρει τον νεκρό, δήλωσε συνεκδοχικά τον νεκρό (_Η σορός __τού πρωθυπουργού μεταφέρθηκε από τη Μητρόπολη στο νεκροταφείο πάνω σε κιλλίβαντα, τον οποίο ακολουθούσαν τιμητικό άγη__μα και πλήθος επισήμων_).

*σορός *(η) (λόγ.) 1. το σώμα τού νεκρού: _η ~ του πρωθυπουργού θα __εκτεθεί σε δημόσιο προσκύνημα_ 2. το φέρετρο στο οποίο έχει τοποθετηθεί το σώμα τού νεκρού ΣΥΝ. κάσα. ✈ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ λ. ομόηχα, νεκρός. [ΕΤΥΜ. αρχ., αρχική σημ. «φέρετρο»...]

*σορός - σωρός*. Ομόηχες λέξεις, διαφορετικής σημασίας και χρήσεως, που ενίοτε συγχέονται γραμματικώς (ως προς τη χρήση τού γένους) και ορθογραφικώς. Η λ. _σορός _είναι θηλ. γένους (η σορός) και σημαίνει «*τον νεκρό, το σώμα τού νεκρού που βρίσκεται μέσα σε φέρετρο*».

Κατά τα άλλα, αναφέρει παντού τη _σορό _σαν συνώνυμο με το _πτώμα _ή τον _νεκρό_.

Η Λεξιλογία, ιδίως αυτό το νήμα, είναι γεμάτη τέτοια αδικοσκοτωμένα _πτώματα_, αναβαθμισμένα σε _σορούς _(που με τη σειρά τους υποβαθμίζονται σε _σωρούς _ή με το γένος τους άδικα αλλαγμένο σε αρσενικό), ωστόσο βρήκα ένα σχόλιο του Νίκελ με το οποίο επίσης συμφωνώ, προφανώς:



nickel said:


> Μακάβρια η επισήμανση, αλλά επιβάλλεται:
> 
> Οι αστυνομικοί, όταν έφτασαν στο ισόγειο διαμέρισμα της οδού Κλαυδιανού, εντόπισαν τη σορό της ηλικιωμένης.
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231263147
> ...



Σωρεία σορών αντί για σωρούς πτωμάτων. Όπως και να τα πούμε, οι άνθρωποι πέθαναν.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 23, 2014)

Καταπώς φαίνεται έχει υπάρξει σημασιακή μετατόπιση, όσο κι αν κάποιοι μπορεί να επιλέγουν να αντιστέκονται. Ή μήπως η διάκριση μπορεί τελικά να ισχύει για ορισμένους ομιλητές αλλά όχι απαραίτητα για όλους τους χρήστες της ελληνικής; Π.χ. κι ο Κριαράς στο ΝΕΛ δίνει _σορός _1 = ο νεκρός, το λείψανο και _λείψανο _2 = σώμα νεκρού (συνών. _πτώμα_). Δεν μπορεί αλλού να κράζουμε τον Μπάμπι που κάνει διακρίσεις με βάση τη δική του αίσθηση περί «προσεκτικού ομιλητή», να λέμε ότι οι λεπτές διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται και να υιοθετούμε ευκολότερα τα όσα απ' την τρέχουσα γλωσσική χρήση προκύπτουν — κι αλλού να κάνουμε ανένδοτο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Zazula said:


> ... Ή μήπως η διάκριση μπορεί τελικά να ισχύει για ορισμένους ομιλητές αλλά όχι απαραίτητα για όλους τους χρήστες της ελληνικής; Π.χ. κι ο Κριαράς στο ΝΕΛ δίνει _σορός _1 = ο νεκρός, το λείψανο και _λείψανο _2 = σώμα νεκρού (συνών. _πτώμα_).



Καταπώς φαίνεται, έτσι είναι, Ζαζ.



Zazula said:


> Δεν μπορεί αλλού να κράζουμε τον Μπάμπι που κάνει διακρίσεις με βάση τη δική του αίσθηση περί «προσεκτικού ομιλητή», να λέμε ότι οι λεπτές διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται και να υιοθετούμε ευκολότερα τα όσα απ' την τρέχουσα γλωσσική χρήση προκύπτουν — κι αλλού να κάνουμε ανένδοτο.



Ωστόσο —και μιλάω για μένα τώρα— άλλο εύλογη προτίμηση κι άλλο ανένδοτος, νεσπά; :)

Τεσπά, να 'χουμε να λέμε, γιατί αν ήταν όλα κανονισμένα, θα 'μασταν πτώματα (κι αν περιποιημένα, σοροί), μακριαπομάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 23, 2014)

Εγώ την βλέπω σαν δημοσιογραφική μετατόπιση. Στην καθομιλουμένη, άλλωστε, δεν συνηθίζουμε να μιλάμε για σορούς.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ την βλέπω σαν δημοσιογραφική μετατόπιση. Στην καθομιλουμένη, άλλωστε, δεν συνηθίζουμε να μιλάμε για σορούς.



Σωστό· και αυτό είναι το κυρίαρχο, νομίζω.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Λεξιλογικές αναφορές στη σορό (και στο γένος της) και τον σωρό (καθώς και παράπλευρες απώλειες) #1 

5-5-'08:



nickel said:


> ...
> 
> Επίσης, για πολλοστή φορά:
> 
> ...




19-1-'12:



Costas said:


> Παρούσα βέβαια στην κηδεία και η γνωστή και μη εξαιρετέα σ*ω*ρός...





Palavra said:


> Ήταν από την κηδεία του Ετζεβίτ. Το διόρθωσαν, πάντως
> View attachment 2327
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Λεξιλογικές αναφορές στη σορό (και στο γένος της) και τον σωρό (καθώς και παράπλευρες απώλειες) #2 

9-3-'12:



Alexandra said:


> Από το ΒΗΜΑ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SBE said:


> Εννοείς άλεξ ότι το άρθρο δεν αναφέρεται σε βουναλάκια πτώματα; Οτι δηλαδή δεν αποφάσισαν ξαφνικά όλοι οι Έλληνες να αποτεφρώνονται;





Alexandra said:


> Ναι, ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα. Μια χαρά θα μπορούσε το πρώτο "σωροί" να σημαίνει "βουνά ολόκληρα από νεκρούς".
> 
> Και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτή την ανορθογραφία. Αυτοί που γράφουν παντού "σωρός" αντί να διακρίνουν ότι υπάρχει και "σορός" νομίζουν ότι η μόνη διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο λέξεων είναι το γένος; Πιστεύουν ότι είναι η ίδια λέξη με διαφορετικό νόημα; Θα ήθελα να ερευνήσω αυτό το θέμα: κατά πόσον στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν τέτοιες λέξεις. (Δεν εννοώ τις κλιτικές μορφές ενός ρήματος, προφανώς.) Επειδή, αν δεν υπάρχουν, είναι γελοίο να μπερδεύεται κανένας και να γράφει ανορθόγραφα (ο) _σωρός _όταν εννοεί (η) _σορός_.





nickel said:


> Αν ξεφυλλίσεις το καινούργιο ΛΝΕΓ στη διεύθυνση http://www.lexicon.gr/lexica/flip_NEG/index.html, θα βρεις όλους αυτούς τους πονοκέφαλους στα Ομόηχα (Π24). Υπάρχουν και στις άλλες εκδόσεις, στο λήμμα Ομόηχα.





Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά δεν εννοούσα ομόηχα. Προφανώς υπάρχουν ομόηχα.
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχουν λέξεις με διαφορετική σημασία που γράφονται ακριβώς ίδια, αλλά διαφέρουν, ας πούμε, μόνο στο γένος: π.χ. "ο σωρός" και "η *σωρός", σε μια υποθετική περίπτωση.





nickel said:


> Εκεί στα Ομόηχα θα βρεις και τα: ο όρος, το όρος | η κάπα, το κάπα. Δεν είναι πολλά.





Zazula said:


> Υπάρχει _ο όρος _και _το όρος_, αλλά αυτά δεν συγχέονται σχεδόν ποτέ (αν και κάποιοι έχουν γράψει «των ορών της συμφωνίας», επειδή τον παρατονισμό αυτόν δεν τον επισημαίνουν οι ορθογράφοι λόγω του _ο ορός_). Δεν έτυχε (ακόμα!) να δω «οι όρη της συμφωνίας».





Alexandra said:


> Δεν έχω την καινούργια έκδοση του λεξικού, αλλά στην παλιά βλέπω μόνο τις εξής τρεις:
> 
> άρματα (στρατιωτικά οχήματα) -- άρματα (όπλα)
> ήρα (του σταριού) -- Ήρα (θεά)
> ...





nickel said:


> Το _κάππα_ το γράφει έτσι το ΛΝΕΓ. Μου αρέσει, αλλά η σχολική ορθογραφία θέλει _το κάπα_.
> 
> Διαφωνώ, πάντως, Άλεξ, με την προσέγγισή σου. Μια ανορθογραφία είναι η περίπτωση με τη *_σωρό_, και στα ομόηχα θα βρούμε πολλές τέτοιες. Ίδια λάθη γίνονται και στα υπόλοιπα ζευγάρια.





Alexandra said:


> Ίσως δεν κατάλαβες την προσέγγισή μου. Αν δίδασκα αυτή τη στιγμή ελληνικά, είτε σε ελληνόπουλα είτε σε ξένους, θα χρησιμοποιούσα ακριβώς αυτή την προσέγγιση:
> Δεν υπάρχουν στην ελληνική γλώσσα λέξεις που γράφονται *πανομοιότυπα *και σημαίνουν διαφορετικά πράγματα, εκτός από αυτές τις τρεις που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω. Υπάρχουν αρκετές ομόηχες, αλλά η ορθογραφία τους διαφέρει.
> 
> ​Αν κάποιος βάλει στο μυαλό του αυτή την προειδοποίηση, μπορεί πιο εύκολα (ίσως) να συνειδητοποιήσει ότι την ώρα που γράφει "σωρός", πρέπει να σκεφτεί λίγο παραπάνω.





Zazula said:


> Πώς είσαι τόσο βέβαιη πως υφίσταται μια τόσο ξεκάθαρη νοηματική διάκριση μεταξύ σορού και σωρού στον νου πολλών φυσικών ομιλητών; Δεν θα εκπλαγόμουν καθόλου αν ερχόταν κάποιος και μου 'λεγε λ.χ. πως στο δικό του μυαλό σορός και σωρός είναι το ίδιο πράμα με σημασιακή επέκταση: Όταν κάποιος σωριάζεται κάτω (_σωρός_), έχουμε ένα άψυχο κορμί (_σορός_). Παρόμοιες σημασιακές επεκτάσεις είναι συνηθέστατες στην ελληνική γλώσσα (οπότε δεν κάνουν εντύπωση στους ελληνόφωνους), αλλ' επίσης και πολλές φορές παρετυμολογήσεις έχουν την αφετηρία τους σε ανάλογες εννοιολογικές συγχύσεις και/ή ωσμώσεις.





Alexandra said:


> Αν πρόσεξες, δεν ανέφερα κανέναν τυχαίο φυσικό ομιλητή που κάνει τέτοια λάθη. Αλίμονο αν αναφέραμε στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα τα λάθη που έκανε ο ταξιτζής που πήραμε, ή ο κάθε τυχαίος μπλογκογράφος. Ανέφερα αποκλειστικά και μόνο λάθη δημοσιογράφων. Και οι δημοσιογράφοι των μεγαλύτερων ελληνικών εφημερίδων, στο δικό μου μυαλό, πρέπει να είναι άριστοι χειριστές του γραπτού λόγου.





Costas said:


> Για τη σορό-σωρό: Η λέξη σορός είναι λέξη λόγϊα, άγνωστη στον πολύ κόσμο. Οπότε έλκεται φυσιολογικά από τον γνωστό σωρό. Τώρα, επειδή το νεκρό σώμα στις μέρες μας δεν διατηρεί μυστηριακές δυνάμεις έχει πάψει να θεωρείται ιερό, θεωρείται νεκρό βάρος, του σωρού. Έτσι κάπως, παντρεύοντας αυτά τα δύο ξεχωριστά στοιχεία, έχω φτιάξει στο μυαλό μου την εξήγηση του ωμέγα.
> 
> Edit: τώρα είδα του Ζαζ, που με καλύπτει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Λεξιλογικές αναφορές στη σορό (και στο γένος της) και τον σωρό (καθώς και παράπλευρες απώλειες) #3 

21-11-'12:



nickel said:


> Και καθώς με καθυστέρηση πάω ν' ανέβω το Γολγοθά του νήματος για τους απεργοσπάστες (ή «απεργοσπάστες»), πέφτω πάνω στη _σορό_.
> 
> ...δέχθηκαν επίθεση από ομάδα φοιτητών και εργολαβικών υπαλλήλων, που έσπευσαν να τις εμποδίσουν να καθαρίσουν *τη σορό* σκουπιδιών που κατέκλυσε τους χώρους της Σχολής...
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathremote_1_20/11/2012_470752
> ...





Zazula said:


> Μπορεί να βρόμαγαν σαν ψοφίμι, πού ξέρεις! :laugh:





bernardina said:


> Ε, αφού την μπιπ και ψόφησε πια, η δόλια λέξη... :devil:





Zbeebz said:


> Άμωμα εν οδώ τα σκουπίδια...
> 
> Αμ, το άλλο; Που σε τόπους εγκλημάτων ή θανατηφόρων δυστυχημάτων οι διασώστες μαζεύουν σορούς; Εγώ ήξερα ότι εκεί βρίσκεις νεκρούς ή πτώματα πολύ πριν προαχθούν σε σορούς...
> 
> Ωραία και χαρωπή κουβέντα ανοίξαμε μεσημεριάτικα!





Elsa said:


> Είναι δάκτυλος του Σόρος, προφανώς...


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Λεξιλογικές αναφορές στη σορό (και στο γένος της) και τον σωρό (καθώς και παράπλευρες απώλειες) #4 

30-8-'13:



nickel said:


> Μακάβρια η επισήμανση, αλλά επιβάλλεται:
> 
> Οι αστυνομικοί, όταν έφτασαν στο ισόγειο διαμέρισμα της οδού Κλαυδιανού, εντόπισαν τη σορό της ηλικιωμένης.
> http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231263147
> ...





sarant said:


> Αξίζει άρθρο εδώ. Η λέξη "πτώμα" έχει γίνει ταμπού για πολλούς. Και βέβαια η ορθογραφία εκδικείται γιατί οι περισσότεροι δημοσιόγραφοι του σωρού γράφουν για τη σορό.





nickel said:


> Έχεις δίκιο, έχει γίνει ταμπού το _πτώμα_. Αλλά θα μπορούσε να γράψει «βρήκαν νεκρή την ηλικιωμένη». Δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταστρέψουν μια λέξη, άσε που, όπως λες, οι μισοί θα τη γράφουν λάθος.


----------



## sarant (Jul 25, 2014)

Nάσαι καλά Δαεμάνε που τα μάζεψες!

Λογάριαζα να γράψω άρθρο για σήμερα αλλά δεν προλάβαινα και το ανάβαλα. Πολύ με διευκολύνεις!


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
Μια που η Πύλη λειτουργεί σήμερα:

ΛΚΝ:
*σορός *η*: *επίσημος χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπινου πτώματος που προορίζεται για ενταφιασμό· λείψανο: _H ~ του ποιητή θα εκτεθεί σε λαϊκό προσκύνημα.
_[λόγ. < αρχ. _σορός ἡ _`φέρετρο΄]


Με την ευκαιρία, για να δούμε και την ιστορική πορεία της λέξης στα λήμματα των λεξικών, από το 15τομο του Δημητράκου:








και από τον Σταματάκο:


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

sarant said:


> ...
> Λογάριαζα να γράψω άρθρο για σήμερα αλλά δεν προλάβαινα και το ανάβαλα. Πολύ με διευκολύνεις!



Ισχύς μας η συνεργασία· κι όταν γίνεται χωρίς προσυνεννόηση, ακόμα καλύτερα. Το στοιχείο του αιφνιδιασμού.


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2014)

Το "σκωπτικόν όνομα γέροντος" είναι το μετεξελιγμένο πλέον σε _(όρθιο) πτώμα_;


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Το "σκωπτικόν όνομα γέροντος" είναι το μετεξελιγμένο πλέον σε _(όρθιο) πτώμα_;



Και λείψανο: 3. (μτφ.) α. για υπερβολικά αδύνατο και χλωμό άτομο: _H αρρώστια τον έκανε (σαν) ~.__ 
Πώς έγινες έτσι, σαν μπαγιάτικο ~ είσαι!_ β. για πολύ ηλικιωμένο άτομο.


Τον έτερον πόδα εν τη σορώ έχειν = με το ένα πόδι στον τάφο [επί εσχατογήρου ανθρώπου υπό του γήρατος παραλελυμένου].


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Σωρηδόν τα σημειώματα για τη σορό. Τι να κάνουμε αφού, αντί για εποχή για σορολόπ, μας προέκυψε διαφορετικό αυτό το καλοκαίρι.

*Σοροί στο σωρό*
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/07/28/soros/

(Με τέτοιο αγγλικό όνομα το νήμα του ιστολογίου θα συγκεντρώνει και τους αναγνώστες του Σόρος — του άκλιτου.)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2014)

http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231356374
Μία *σορό*, που πιστεύεται ότι ανήκει στην ηθοποιό Μίστι Άπαμ, εντόπισαν οι αρχές στο Σιάτλ των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών. [...] Οι τοπικές αρχές ανακάλυψαν τη *σορό *κοντά στον ποταμό Γουάιτ Ρίβερ, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν υπάρχουν επίσημες ανακοινώσεις.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει στο λεξιλόγιό τους η λέξη "πτώμα" και σε ποια περίπτωση θα τη χρησιμοποιούσαν. Έτσι όπως το πάνε, θα μας πουν ότι "το πεδίο της μάχης γέμισε σορούς".


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Έτσι όπως το πάνε, θα μας πουν ότι "το πεδίο της μάχης γέμισε σορούς".



Και πού είσ' ακόμα...

«Άσε, μια σορός είμαι σήμερα. Έτοιμος να σοριαστώ...»


----------



## hellex (Oct 18, 2014)

Συνειρμικά, λέμε "σορόπι" και "σοροπιαστός". Τυχαίο;

Είναι πιθανό, οι αρχαίοι να εννοούσαν και το περιεχόμενο δοχείου για το άλειμμα των νεκρών και όχι καθαυτό το δοχείο. Ενδεχομένως, γι' αυτό με την ίδια λέξη χαρακτηρίζονται οι υπερήλικες λόγω δηλαδή της κέρινης όψης τους. 
Μια ετυμολογική ερμηνεία του αρχαίου πρώτου συνθετικού "σορ" μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει περισσότερο. 

Σχετικά, παραθέτω το ακόλουθο απόσπασμα:
http://books.google.gr/books?id=VLQ-AAAAcAAJ&pg=PA440&dq=%CE%91%CE%A1%CE%A7%CE%91%CE%99%CE%9F+%CE%95%CE%9B%CE%9B%CE%97%CE%9D%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%9F+%CE%9B%CE%95%CE%9E%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%9F&hl=el&sa=X&ei=YE5CVK_0GsH3OrrbgcgB&ved=0CEwQ6AEwCA#v=onepage&q=%CE%91%CE%A1%CE%A7%CE%91%CE%99%CE%9F%20%CE%95%CE%9B%CE%9B%CE%97%CE%9D%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%9F%20%CE%9B%CE%95%CE%9E%CE%99%CE%9A%CE%9F&f=false ή



Είναι ενδεχόμενο λοιπόν να είναι, και η στάχτη του νεκρού.
Το βέβαιο είναι ότι το πτώμα που δεν έχει αλειφτεί με ή δεν έχει χρώμα "σόρ" σορός δεν είναι. Και εφιστώ την προσοχή σε όλους σχετικά με το σοράρω.;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2014)

Άρχισε να φυσάει σοροκάδα στο νήμα, μου φαίνεται.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Καταπώς φαίνεται έχει υπάρξει σημασιακή μετατόπιση, όσο κι αν κάποιοι μπορεί να επιλέγουν να αντιστέκονται. Ή μήπως η διάκριση μπορεί τελικά να ισχύει για ορισμένους ομιλητές αλλά όχι απαραίτητα για όλους τους χρήστες της ελληνικής; Π.χ. κι ο Κριαράς στο ΝΕΛ δίνει _σορός _1 = ο νεκρός, το λείψανο και _λείψανο _2 = σώμα νεκρού (συνών. _πτώμα_). Δεν μπορεί αλλού να κράζουμε τον Μπάμπι που κάνει διακρίσεις με βάση τη δική του αίσθηση περί «προσεκτικού ομιλητή», να λέμε ότι οι λεπτές διακρίσεις όμορφα καίγονται και να υιοθετούμε ευκολότερα τα όσα απ' την τρέχουσα γλωσσική χρήση προκύπτουν — κι αλλού να κάνουμε ανένδοτο.



Με αφορμή το παραπάνω σχόλιο (αλλά και το πιο πρόσφατο, εδώ) καταθέτω όσα έχουμε στο Λεξικό Συνωνύμων (ΛΣΑΝΕΓ) και στο Χρηστικό (ΧΛΝΓ):

[...] Η λέξη *σορός*, αντίθετα, χρησιμοποιείται για το νεκρό σώμα ανθρώπου με το σεβασμό που ταιριάζει σε νεκρό: η _σορός_ επισήμου προσώπου τίθεται σε δημόσιο προσκύνημα, αλλά και η _σορός_ ενός κοινού νεκρού μεταφέρεται στην πατρίδα του για να ταφεί. Με άλλα λόγια, ενώ η λέξη *πτώμα* παραπέμπει στο δυσάρεστο κλίμα ενός συνήθως βίαιου θανάτου, η λέξη *σορός* συνδέεται με τη μετά θάνατον οφειλόμενη τιμή στο νεκρό σώμα. Με την ίδια σημασία σε μερικά κείμενα (πιο επίσημα ή λόγια ή παλαιότερα) απαντά και η λέξη νεκρός (π.χ. _ο νεκρός του μεγάλου φιλοσόφου μεταφέρθηκε στη γενέτειρά του_). [...]
(ΛΣΑΝΕΓ, λήμμα *πτώμα*)

*σορός* ουσ. (θηλ.), (εσφαλμ.) σωρός· το νεκρό σώμα και κατ' επέκτ. το φέρετρο στο οποίο έχει τοποθετηθεί: _Αναγνωρίστηκε/ταυτοποιήθηκε η ~ του. Εντοπίστηκαν/μεταφέρθηκαν οι ~οί. Ανέσυραν τις ~ούς. Η ~ εκτέθηκε σε λαϊκό προσκύνημα_. Πβ. _λείψανο, πτώμα_.
(ΧΛΝΓ)
​Μπορούμε να διαφοροποιηθούμε από τη μόδα και να μη λέμε _σορός _εκεί που είναι πιο σωστό να πούμε _πτώμα_. Και ταυτόχρονα να σταματήσουμε να γκρινιάζουμε αν κάποιοι, αντί για _πτώματα_, προτιμάνε να μετράνε _σορούς_.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 31, 2014)

nickel said:


> *Αναγνωρίστηκε/ταυτοποιήθηκε η σορός του.
> Εντοπίστηκαν/μεταφέρθηκαν οι σοροί.
> Ανέσυραν τις σορούς. *(ΧΛΝΓ)


Αρκούσε απλώς να βάλεις bold highlight size 7 τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα χρήσης. Και να εγκαταλείψεις, συνεπώς, την πεποίθηση πως είναι «πιο σωστό» να πούμε _πτώμα_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2014)

Έχω πει αρκετές φορές πως, όταν συμβαίνει μια γλωσσική αλλαγή, συνήθως δεν συμβαίνει με διακόπτη: χτες λέγαμε άλφα και σήμερα λέμε βήτα. Όχι. Συνήθως έχουμε μια σταδιακή αλλαγή και οι ομιλητές της γλώσσας τοποθετούνται μέσα στο φάσμα της αλλαγής, κάποιοι πιο κοντά στο χτες και άλλοι πιο κοντά στο σήμερα. 

Εγώ λοιπόν εδώ είμαι πιο κοντά στο χτες, όχι μόνο λόγω μακράς συνήθειας, αλλά και επειδή βρίσκω χρήσιμη τη διαφοροποίηση. Όταν λοιπόν λέω «πιο σωστό», προφανώς αναφέρομαι στο ιδιόλεκτό μου και ταυτόχρονα εξηγώ το λόγο που, αν πέσει στα χέρια μου γραπτό που θα λέει «εντοπίστηκε η σορός», θα το αλλάξω σε «εντοπίστηκε το πτώμα». Γιατί αλλιώς θα ψάχνω και για το φέρετρο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ λοιπόν εδώ είμαι πιο κοντά στο χτες, όχι μόνο λόγω μακράς συνήθειας, αλλά και επειδή βρίσκω χρήσιμη τη διαφοροποίηση.


Τη γλώσσα την ρώτησες γιατί δεν νοιάζεται για τη διαφοροποίηση; 



nickel said:


> Όταν λοιπόν λέω «πιο σωστό», προφανώς αναφέρομαι στο ιδιόλεκτό μου και ταυτόχρονα εξηγώ το λόγο που, αν πέσει στα χέρια μου γραπτό που θα λέει «εντοπίστηκε η σορός», θα το αλλάξω σε «εντοπίστηκε το πτώμα».


Σεβαστές οι ιδιολεκτικές επιλογές και προτιμήσεις, αλλά δεν συνιστούν επαρκή λόγο για να "διορθώνεται" κάτι που είναι προτιμησιακό κι όχι λάθος (εφόσον δεν περιλαμβάνεται σε κάποιο style sheet/guide) — διότι έτσι φτάνουμε πάλι στην κλασική κόντρα μεταφραστή-επιμελητή κι ενδεχομένως και στο να φαίνεται ότι μια μετάφραση έχει περισσότερα λάθη απ' όσα αντικειμενικά έχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ λοιπόν εδώ είμαι πιο κοντά στο χτες, όχι μόνο λόγω μακράς συνήθειας, αλλά και επειδή βρίσκω χρήσιμη τη διαφοροποίηση.



Και γιατί η άλλη χρήση είναι δημοσιογραφίστικη και πάει πακέτο με εγκέλαδους, πολικές θερμοκρασίες, πύρινες λαίλαπες και ανθρωποκυνηγητά που εξαπολύθηκαν.

Εγώ προσωπικά δεν βρίσκω καμμιά πραγματική μετατόπιση της έννοιας. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν σε κανονική συζήτηση να λέει _σορός_ αντί για _πτώμα_. Το πολύ πολύ να ακούσεις να λένε "βρήκανε το σώμα του" ή σκέτο "τον βρήκανε (νεκρό)". Δεν θα ακούσεις ποτέ συζήτηση σαν αυτήν:

_-Τι έγινε τελικά με τον κυρ-Αντρέα;
-Είχε μέρες να φανεί και κάποιος κάλεσε την αστυνομία. Βρήκανε την σορό του στο μπάνιο._


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Τη γλώσσα την ρώτησες γιατί δεν νοιάζεται για τη διαφοροποίηση;
> 
> Σεβαστές οι ιδιολεκτικές επιλογές και προτιμήσεις, αλλά δεν συνιστούν επαρκή λόγο για να "διορθώνεται" κάτι που είναι προτιμησιακό κι όχι λάθος (εφόσον δεν περιλαμβάνεται σε κάποιο style sheet/guide) — διότι έτσι φτάνουμε πάλι στην κλασική κόντρα μεταφραστή-επιμελητή κι ενδεχομένως και στο να φαίνεται ότι μια μετάφραση έχει περισσότερα λάθη απ' όσα αντικειμενικά έχει.



Καλημέρες.

Η γλώσσα είναι οι φορείς της. Και, όταν αναφέρομαι για θέσεις σε ένα φάσμα διαφορετικών αποχρώσεων, αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να επιλέγουμε θέσεις που έχουν να κάνουν με την παιδεία μας, τις παρέες μας, το κατά πόσο εντασσόμαστε σε πλειοψηφικό ή μειοψηφικό ρεύμα, την προσωπική μας αντίληψη για τη γλώσσα εντέλει και πόσο καλά τεκμηριωμένη είναι.

Αντιλαμβάνομαι π.χ. πόσο μειοψηφική είναι η προτίμησή μου να βάζω το _άπλετος_ μόνο με το _φως_, ταυτόχρονα όμως θεωρώ ότι η άποψή μου να μη θέλω τη _σορό_ αντί για το _πτώμα_ δεν είναι μειοψηφική. (Συμφωνώ οπωσδήποτε και με την εξήγηση του Helle.) Οι περισσότερες συζητήσεις εδώ έχουν σαν λυδία λίθο το κατά πόσο θα διορθώναμε κάτι αν ήμασταν επιμελητές και το βρίσκαμε στο δρόμο μας. Εξαρτάται οπωσδήποτε και από την περίσταση. Μερικές φορές διορθώνουμε περισσότερα από άλλες. Και οι διορθώσεις έχουν κι αυτές το δικό τους φάσμα: από διόρθωση σοβαρών λαθών μέχρι μικροβελτιώσεις. Αν λοιπόν διορθώσω κάπου ένα _άπλετο_ και μια _σορό_, θεωρήστε τα μικροβελτιώσεις και επιτρέψτε μου να νιώσω καλύτερα που τις έκανα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 3, 2015)

Εχτές έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ στη Βουλή για τη δολοφονία του Φραγκίσκου Φερδινάνδου και της συζύγου του Σοφίας το 1914, και κάποια στιγμή, αφού τους έχουν βάλει στα φέρετρα και τους έχουν στείλει στην πατρίδα, βλέπω στον υπότιτλο ότι τα "πτώματα" εκτέθηκαν σε δημόσιο προσκύνημα για δύο μόλις ώρες. Ε δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς, αλλά εγώ εδώ θέλω *σορούς*, όχι πτώματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 15, 2015)

Το γεγονός είναι τραγικό, και ίσως αναμενόμενο, αλλά θα σχολιάσω τις γλωσσικές επιλογές.

Καθημερινή: Γιάννενα: Εντοπίστηκε το πτώμα νεαρού κοντά στη Γαλακτοκομική Σχολή
in.gr: Εντοπίστηκε σορός άνδρα στα Ιωάννινα, εκτιμάται ότι είναι ο Β. Γιακουμάκης

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν μόνο τη λέξη "σορός", παντού και πάντοτε, γιατί δεν έκαναν το αντίθετο: να τα ονομάζουν όλα πτώματα και όχι σορούς; Με ποιο κριτήριο αποφάσισαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πια στο λεξιλόγιό τους η λέξη "πτώμα";


----------



## SBE (Mar 15, 2015)

Σορός σε προχωρημένη αποσύνθεση, ε, πως, ακούγεται εξωπραγματικό. 
Ενώ πτώμα σε προχωρημένη αποσύνθεση ακούγεται ρεαλιστικό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2015)

Ε, το έχουν παρακάνει πια.

Γαλλία: Νεκρός βρέθηκε πρώην δήμαρχος την ημέρα της δίκης του για υπεξαίρεση
Η σορός του πρώην δημάρχου της γαλλικής Τουρ Ζαν Ζερμαίν βρέθηκε στο σπίτι του, την ημέρα που κανονικά θα εμφανιζόταν στο δικαστήριο ως κατηγορούμενος για το ρόλο του σε υπόθεση υπεξαίρεσης κρατικών κεφαλαίων -με «βιτρίνα» τουριστικό γραφείο για νεόνυμφους από την Κίνα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2015)

Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να αυτοκτόνησε φροντίζοντας και την κηδεία του. Να, π.χ. μπορεί να είχε έτοιμο το φέρετρο, να έβαλε το καλό του κουστούμι, να ξάπλωσε στο φέρετρο και να ήπιε κώνειο. Πρακτικά πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Με αφορμή μια συζήτηση που είχα αλλού σχετικά με την απεχθή αλλά πανάρχαια συνήθεια της διαπόμπευσης του νεκρού εχθρού:

Τελικά, ποια είναι η προτίμησή σας για το τι σέρνει ο Αχιλλέας πίσω από το άρμα του;

1) Το νεκρό σώμα του Έκτορα;
2) Το πτώμα του Έκτορα;
3) Τη σορό του Έκτορα;
4) Τον νεκρό του Έκτορα;
5) Τον νεκρό Έκτορα (και ησυχάσαμε);




_Πλακίδιο από ελεφαντόδοντο του 4ου αι. μ.Χ. Βρέθηκε στην ανασκαφή της Ελεύθερνας (τομέας I) και εικονίζει τον Αχιλλέα σε άρμα να σέρνει το νεκρό σώμα του Έκτορα._ (Ευχ, Μ!)


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2015)

Εγώ μεγάλωσα με τη *σορό* να χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράφει το σώμα σε φέρετρο και πάντα περιβάλλεται από το σεβασμό που επιφυλάσσει ο πολιτισμός μας στον νεκρό. Κάθε άλλη χρήση με ενοχλεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2015)

Η Ιλιάδα που διάβαζα μικρή δεν έγραφε "σορός", έγραφε "ότι ο Αχιλλέας περιέφερε τον νεκρό του Έκτορα" ή "το νεκρό σώμα του Έκτορα".


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2015)

Για τον Έκτορα και άλλες υποτιμητικές χρήσεις θα βρούμε και το *κουφάρι*.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=κουφάρι+Έκτορα&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=xylYVsyNFInRswGLtrCYDw


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2015)

Διαβάζω και δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω: δεν έχω γράψει εγώ σε αυτό το νήμα! Μα είναι δυνατόν; mg:

Κανονικά δεν θα χρειαζόταν συζήτηση, γιατί τα πράγματα είναι απλά και ξεκάθαρα. Σορός είναι το νεκρό σώμα που δέχεται τις τιμές για να ενταφιαστεί. Τιμές επικήδειες, τελετουργίες, οτιδήποτε υπαγορεύει η θρησκεία και ο πολιτισμός στον οποίο ανήκει. Η υπόμνηση του Δαεμάνου (#14) από τον Δημητράκο είναι ενδεικτικότατη: μετατόπιση σημασιολογική υπήρξε, και πολύ ομαλή μάλιστα —έως και αναμενόμενη θα την έλεγα— από το περιέχον (το δοχείο που περιέχει την τέφρα) στο περιεχόμενο (στην τέφρα του νεκρού). Να δεχτούμε και μια μικρή ακόμα μετατόπιση, από την τέφρα στο άκαφτο ακόμα σώμα του νεκρού. Αλλά ώς εκεί. Η λέξη είχε τη χρήση της στο παρελθόν, αλλά σε περιβάλλον λόγιο πάντοτε. Στην καθομιλουμένη δεν επέζησε. Έμεινε στο θησαυροφυλάκιο της γλώσσας, κι από εκεί ανασυρόταν τις σπάνιες φορές (πόσες; κάθε πότε; ) που χρειαζόταν βαριά επισημότητα στο λόγο. Όπως η Εκκλησία που έχει τα δικά της («του μακαριστού Χριστοδούλου», «του κυρού Αυγουστίνου Καντιώτη» κ.τ.τ.). Όπως οι άλλες βαριές λέξεις (πότε θα πείτε αυθόρμητα «ο μεταστάς», «η εξόδιος ακολουθία»; ). Δεν ήταν από τις κοινόχρηστες λέξεις. Και ξαφνικά, σαν κάποιοι να ήταν συνεννοημένοι, όλος ο δημοσιογραφικός λόγος μας φλόμωσε στις σορούς. Είναι τόσο προφανής ο συντονισμός που είμαι πρόθυμος να στοιχηματίσω ότι με λίγη έρευνα μπορούμε να βρούμε τον αίτιο (το «σκοτεινό εγκέφαλο»  πίσω από το έγκλημα). Θα είναι —είμαι βέβαιος— είτε κάποιος μεγαλοδημοσιογράφος από εκείνους που διδάσκουν στις σχολές δημοσιογραφίας, είτε κάποιος πεφυσιωμένος γραφιάς (μπορώ κι εγώ να διανθίσω με φιοριτούρες, ε; ) σε καμιά Γενική Γραμματεία Τύπου. Όλο κι όλο είναι ζήτημα γλωσσικού ευπρεπισμού. Όχι! Λάθος λέξη: γλωσσικού σουσουδισμού.

Τώρα, εδώ που φτάσαμε, υπάρχουν δύο θέματα για συζήτηση:

1. Πώς ακριβώς συμβαίνει η γλωσσική αλλαγή. Ξέρω, ξέρω, usus norma loquendi και τα λοιπά. Είμαστε στο ζηλευτό σημείο να γινόμαστε μάρτυρες μια τέτοιας γλωσσικής αλλαγής και να μπορούμε να τη χρονολογήσουμε (πόσο παλιά είναι, δέκα, δεκαπέντε χρόνια; ). Πώς και πότε αποφασίζουμε ότι κατακυρώθηκε η αλλαγή; Όταν τη δεχτεί το (προγραμματικά μη κανονιστικό) Χρηστικό; Εγώ ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν έχει σφραγιστεί η αλλαγή όσο βρίσκονται ακόμα μερικοί (κρίσιμη μάζα, αντιπροσωπευτική, διαταξική) που μπορεί ενσυνείδητα να επιχειρηματολογήσει για το αντίθετο.

2. Ωραία, το βλέπουμε το φαινόμενο να εξελίσσεται. Πώς αντιδρούμε; Μπορούμε να επέμβουμε; Δικαιούμαστε να επέμβουμε; Θα μας αναστέλει διαρκώς η σκέψη μη μπας και γλιστρήσουμε στο κανονιστικό; Να το ρωτήσω αλλιώς: Γιατί να έχω εγώ λιγότερα δικαιώματα να επέμβω κανονιστικά και να έχει περισσότερα ο κάθε καθαρολάγνος φτεροσπρώχτης (φιοριτούρα, ε; ) που του κάπνισε να κάνει την επέμβασή του;

Υ.Γ. Δόκτορα, πεφιλημένε (ύστατη φιοριτούρα): 1, 2, 4, 5.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2015)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Δόκτορα, πεφιλημένε : 1, 2, 4, 5.



Hint: Επειδή στη συζήτηση χρησιμοποίησα εγώ τη φράση με τη «σορό του Έκτορα» :blush:, δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσω προς συνηγορία μου τα λεξικά που δέχονται την επέκταση της ερμηνείας, αλλά θα επικαλεστώ ως μοναδικό ελαφρυντικό ότι στο μυαλό μου ο νεκρός Έκτορας (και ο κάθε αντίστοιχος νεκρός Έκτορας) δεν μπορεί ποτέ να είναι απλό «πτώμα» και έχει έτσι κι αλλιώς τον σεβασμό της πολιτισμένης ανθρωπότητας ανεξάρτητα από τη μεταχείριση που του επιφύλαξε ο Πηλείδης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> έχει έτσι κι αλλιώς τον σεβασμό της πολιτισμένης ανθρωπότητας ανεξάρτητα από τη μεταχείριση που του επιφύλαξε ο Πηλείδης.



Η χρήση της λέξης _σορός_ βασίζεται στην αποδοχή από τον ομιλητή και τον ακροατή του ότι το σώμα του νεκρού βρίσκεται σε μια συγκεκριμένη θέση και αντιμετωπίζεται με έναν συγκεκριμένο τρόπο. Όταν ο ομιλητής χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη διαφορετικά, δημιουργείται χάσμα στην επικοινωνία. Ο ακροατής βλέπει αντίφαση ανάμεσα στη γνωστή σ' αυτόν σημασία της σορού και στο κουφάρι που σέρνεται στο χώμα. Δεν αντιλαμβάνεται τον σεβασμό, αντιλαμβάνεται την αντίφαση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2015)

Στο CSI δεν έχει σορούς.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2015)

Μας έπρηξαν (και μας έπνιξαν) με τις "σορούς" στο Έθνος. Σημερινή συγκομιδή:

Συμφωνήθηκε η προώθηση του θύματος στην Σουηδία, με την καταβολή χρηματικής αμοιβής ύψους 4.000 ευρώ. Η αμοιβή πράγματι καταβλήθηκε, μέσω εταιρείας ταχυμεταφοράς χρημάτων, όμως, οι δύο δράστες κάλεσαν τον 27χρονο στο σπίτι τους στην Καλλιθέα, όπου τον δολοφόνησαν και στη συνέχεια τεμάχισαν τη σορό του προκειμένου να την εξαφανίσουν.

Οι αστυνομικοί εντόπισαν τη σορό του ηλικιωμένου άνδρα χθες στις 11 το πρωί, στο σπίτι του, σε ισόγειο διαμέρισμα στον Νέο Κόσμο. Το θύμα έφερε τραύματα στο κεφάλι, ήταν δεμένος και φιμωμένος.​
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, βλέπουμε ότι οι δράστες είχαν "περιποιηθεί" τα θύματα δεόντως, οπότε δικαιολογείται να ονομάζουμε τα αγρίως κακοποιημένα πτώματα "σορούς". Σωστά;


----------



## Themis (Jan 3, 2016)

Το τερμάτισε η Καθημερινή και μάλιστα σε τίτλο:
Οι σοροί τεσσάρων πτωμάτων εντοπίστηκαν στους Φούρνους
Όταν εντοπιστούν και τα πτώματα των σορών θα είμαστε κομπλέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2016)

Πτώμα, πτώμα, πτώμα! Αμάν με τις σορούς, βρε άσχετοι.


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2016)

Πού το ξέρεις ότι δεν ήταν το πτώμα έτοιμο, κουστουμαρισμένο και μέσα στο φέρετρο εντός του καταψύκτη, δηλαδή;
Κι ο καταψύκτης ιδιοκτησία γραφείου τελετών;


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2016)

You're disturbingly close to a discussion about cryonics...


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Πού το ξέρεις ότι δεν ήταν το πτώμα έτοιμο, κουστουμαρισμένο και μέσα στο φέρετρο εντός του καταψύκτη, δηλαδή;
> Κι ο καταψύκτης ιδιοκτησία γραφείου τελετών;





nickel said:


> You're disturbingly close to a discussion about cryonics...



Εν τόπω χλοερώ, εν τόπω αναψύξεως καταψύξεως... 
In a place of green pasture, in a place of refreshment refrigeration.

prepositioning


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2016)

Μετά τις κακοποιημένες σορούς, να και η σορός σε προχωρημένη σήψη. 

Η σορός ήταν και όρθια απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, επειδή είχε ύψος 1,75 εκατοστά. Εντάξει, δεν το λες και πρώτο μπόι, όταν δεν είναι ούτε 2 εκατοστά περίπου περίπου.

Η σορός ενός άνδρα σε κατάσταση προχωρημένης σήψης, εντοπίστηκε χθες το μεσημέρι σε βραχώδη ακτή του Αγίου Νικολάου, βόρεια της νήσου Ρήνειας Μυκόνου. Η σορός είναι ύψους περίπου 1,75 εκ. περίπου και έφερε άσπρη μπλούζα και μαντίλι τυλιγμένο γύρω από το κεφάλι.
Πρόκειται να μεταφερθεί στην Ιατροδικαστική Υπηρεσία Πειραιά προς διενέργεια νεκροψίας - νεκροτομής

Από την imerisia.gr


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2016)

Όταν η νεκροτομή γίνει σοροτομή, να αρχίσεις να ανησυχείς πραγματικά...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2016)

Αυτό λέγεται νομίζω adding insult to injury.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2016)

Στο δελτίο ειδήσεων του Σκάι, πριν από λίγο. Ίσως, αν τους πει κανείς ότι το γράφουν σαν τον Καμμένο, θα το κόψουν.


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2016)

Δεν μας λες τουλάχιστον για ποιαν μιλάει; Δεν φαίνεται στην εικόνα.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2016)

Μα επίτηδες έβαλα μωσαϊκό. Στο γλωσσικό πλαίσιο, δεν έχει σημασία για ποιαν μιλάει.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν μας λες τουλάχιστον για ποιαν μιλάει; Δεν φαίνεται στην εικόνα.



It's somebody. Or rather "some body".


----------



## Alexandra (May 26, 2016)

nickel said:


> Μα επίτηδες έβαλα μωσαϊκό. Στο γλωσσικό πλαίσιο, δεν έχει σημασία για ποιαν μιλάει.


Απαγορεύεται να είμαστε περίεργοι, ε;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 31, 2016)

Με μισή καρδιά όμως το μωσαϊκό· εγώ το διαβάζω το όνομα κι ας μη μου είναι γνώριμο, μιας και έχω σταματήσει καιρό τώρα να βλέπω ειδήσεις. Δεδομένου ότι η λογοκρισία τής λέξης «πτώμα» και οι άλλες γλωσσικές εξαλλοσύνες των καναλιών με ταράζουν τουλάχιστον εξίσου με τις διάφορες τραγωδίες (προσωπικές και εθνικές) που γεμίζουν τις οθόνες μας, νιώθω πως μάλλον σε καλό μού βγαίνει μέχρι στιγμής.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 31, 2016)

Διάβασα το νήμα απ' την αρχή τώρα και κάτι μου τράβηξε την προσοχή:



Alexandra said:


> Δεν έχω την καινούργια έκδοση του λεξικού, αλλά στην παλιά βλέπω μόνο τις εξής τρεις:
> 
> άρματα (στρατιωτικά οχήματα) -- άρματα (όπλα)
> ήρα (του σταριού) -- Ήρα (θεά)
> ...



Ειλικρινά περίμενα να είναι περισσότερες οι λέξεις με πανομοιότυπη ορθογραφία (αλλά όχι πολύ περισσότερες, μιας που έχουμε τέτοια ποικιλία στα δίψηφα φωνήεντα και τα τοιαύτα). Για παράδειγμα, παλαιότερα γράφαμε «τόννος» τόσο για το ψάρι όσο και για τη μονάδα βάρους (μάζας αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβείς), ενώ τώρα έχουν απλοποιηθεί είτε και τα δύο είτε (θα ήλπιζα) μόνο το δεύτερο και έχουμε ορθογραφική ταύτιση με τον αρχαιότατο _τόνο_ (μουσικό, στίξης, χρωματικό, κτλ.) Δεδομένου ότι η μονάδα βάρους έχει ετυμολόγηση άσχετη από τον τόνο (και σχετική με το _τούνελ_), δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν το μετράνε στη λίστα. Έχει ενσωματωθεί στο ελληνικό λεξιλόγιο και χαίρει ευρείας χρήσης, ενώ ξένο δάνειο είναι και το άρμα, και μάλιστα βλέπω μεσαιωνικό (όχι ελληνιστικό, για να προλάβω και τον Μπαμπινιώτη).

Επιπλέον, αν είναι μόνο αυτά τα τρία ζεύγη, τότε κι αυτά μόνο πρόσφατα άρχισαν να γράφονται πανομοιότυπα:

ἅρματα (στρατιωτικὰ ὀχήματα) -- ἄρματα (ὅπλα)
ἤρα (τοῦ σταριοῦ) -- Ἥρα (θεὰ)
ὄρος (βουνὸ) -- ὅρος (προϋπόθεση)

Μέχρι το 1982, λοιπόν, υπήρχε μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση.

Έτσι, για να πω ότι ωφελήθηκα και λίγο που έκατσα κι έμαθα πολυτονικό.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Για παράδειγμα, παλαιότερα γράφαμε «τόννος» τόσο για το ψάρι όσο και για τη μονάδα βάρους (μάζας αν θέλουμε να είμαστε ακριβείς), ενώ τώρα έχουν απλοποιηθεί είτε και τα δύο είτε (θα ήλπιζα) μόνο το δεύτερο και έχουμε ορθογραφική ταύτιση με τον αρχαιότατο _τόνο_ (μουσικό, στίξης, χρωματικό, κτλ.) ...



*Κάπου χάνει ο χάννος: ένα ή δύο ν;*

*tons of tuna*




Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> Μέχρι το 1982, λοιπόν, υπήρχε μια μικρή διαφοροποίηση.
> ...



Μόνο που, ιδίως τα τελευταία χρόνια πριν την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού, ανάθεμα κι αν τηρούσαν πολλοί τέτοιες διαφοροποιήσεις. Πήγαινα σχολείο τότε (το '81 τελείωσα το Λύκειο) κι ενώ είχα μάθει νεράκι το ποιηματάκι «Άδης, άγιος, αγνός, αίμα, άμαξα, απλός, απαλός, αλάτι, αψίδα, άλωση και αλυσίδα...» κ.ο.κ., δεν καθόμουν βέβαια να το πω όλο για να βρω αν ο _όρος _παίρνει δασεία. Ενώ άλλοι συμμαθητές, ακόμη χειρότερα. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή ότι πριν την επίσημη επικράτηση του μονοτονικού, το πολυτονικό στη χρήση έπνεε ήδη αρκετό καιρό τα λοίσθια. Ή, για να είμαι και στο πνεύμα του νήματος, ήταν ήδη πτώμα, άταφο, κουφάρι, για τη συντριπτική πλειονότητα. Μην κοιτάς που τώρα γοητεύει πολλούς, συχνά όσους δεν το έζησαν στο πετσί τους και νομίζουν πως με λογισμικό πολυτονισμού γίνεσαι πολυτονιστής, χωρίς κόπο, χωρίς πραγματική γνώση και συνείδηση του τι κάνεις, με ξένα κόλλυβα. Προφανώς, δεν αφορά εσένα ο αφορισμός μου , ούτε όλους τους πολυτονιστές, αλλά όσους όψιμα ανακάλυψαν το πτώμα και βάλθηκαν να το φτιασιδώσουν, να το στολίσουν σαν σεπτή σορό και να προσπαθήσουν να το αναστήσουν σαν να μην πέθανε ποτέ. Όπως τη Νόρμα Μπέιτς στο Ψυχώ:







Μονοτονικό, 1976 έως 1982 - Οι σελίδες του Νίκου Σαραντάκου

Από το 1976 έως το 1982 το μονοτονικό βρίσκεται συνεχώς με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο στην επικαιρότητα. Να μου επιτραπεί εδώ να δώσω έναν προσωπικό τόνο, μια και την εποχή εκείνη ήμουν στις τελευταίες τάξεις του εξαταξίου Γυμνασίου (σήμερα θα λέγαμε στο Λύκειο). Θυμάμαι λοιπόν ότι στην τελευταία τάξη του Γυμνασίου, και παρά το γεγονός ότι ξέραμε σχεδόν στην εντέλεια (όμως παπαγαλία) τις δασείες και τις περισπωμένες, είχαμε καθιερώσει να γράφουμε χωρίς τόνους και πνεύματα –εγώ μάλιστα, θυμάμαι, που είχα ήδη διαβάσει Ελισαίο Γιανίδη, έβαζα και το ενωτικό στα εγκλιτικά. Ο κύριος Εμμανουηλίδης, ο καλός μας φιλόλογος, που ήταν άγιος άνθρωπος (θυμάμαι στην έκθεση είχαμε καθιερώσει να παραθέτουμε τσιτάτα ανύπαρκτων μεγάλων ανδρών όπως ο παραγνωρισμένος Γερμανός γνωσιολόγος φον Ράινκε ντουχτ Σπραγκετζούγκεν, κι ο κύριος Εμμανουηλίδης απλώς σημείωνε _Τα ρητά περίττευαν_) δεν δυσανασχετούσε και δεν μας έκοβε βαθμούς για την απόπτωση των δασειοπερισπωμένων, όμως μας έκρουε, όπως όφειλε, τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου: στις εξετάσεις που θα γράψετε τον Σεπτέμβριο, μας έλεγε, θα κοπείτε αν γράψετε χωρίς τόνους! Όμως τους θυμηθήκαμε τους τόνους τον Σεπτέμβριο, ίσως για τελευταία φορά. Στο Πολυτεχνείο, όπου πέρασα, το μονοτονικό είχε επιβληθεί ντε φάκτο από το 1978, πολύ πριν από την επίσημη καθιέρωσή του από την πολιτεία το 1982. Και όλοι είχαμε την αίσθηση ότι το πολυτονικό είναι ένας άταφος νεκρός που απλώς περιμένει να εκδοθεί η άδεια ενταφιασμού του (για να παραφράσω τον Γ. Ράλλη που είπε το ίδιο για την καθαρεύουσα το 1976).
[...]


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 1, 2016)

Ε ναι, το επιχείρημά μου δεν σώζεται και το ήξερα, αν και στ' αλήθεια μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρουσα η σύμπτωση με τα ζεύγη λέξεων (που μάλλον περί τέτοιας πρόκειται).

Γνωρίζω ότι υπήρχε πολύς κόσμος που ανυπομονούσε να ξεφορτωθεί τα «σκουληκάκια», ιδίως σε χώρους όπως η εκπαίδευση και ο τύπος, και ότι η Βουλή περισσότερο επισφράγισε τον θάνατό τους παρά τον επέφερε. Στον δικό μου δρόμο το πολυτονικό βρέθηκε μάλλον τυχαία: αν και μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον όταν άρχισα να το ψιλομελετάω από περιέργεια, έτυχε λίγο αργότερα να ξεκινήσω τη θητεία μου και είχα χρόνο να εμβαθύνω, οπότε κάπου εκεί άρχισα και να γράφω πολυτονικό (καίτοι το απλοποιημένο τής δημοτικής). Από τότε μου κόλλησε, αν και το χρησιμοποιώ σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στις προσωπικές μου σημειώσεις.

Με εξέπληξε το πόσα πράγματα έμαθα στην πορεία, και πόσες μισοξεχασμένες απορίες έλυσα. Τα αδιάφορα αρχαία που διδάχθηκα στο (τριτάξιο) Γυμνάσιο τα πέρασα στον αυτόματο πιλότο και σύντομα αυτοδιαγράφηκαν από τη μνήμη μου με ζήλο περισσό: δεν θυμόμουν απολύτως τίποτα, και οι ίδιες μου οι σημειώσεις στα παλιά τετράδια έμοιαζαν να ανήκουν σε κάποιον άγνωστο. Με εξαίρεση τις δασείες, που τις μισογνώριζα από τα αγγλικά και τα σύνθετα, ξεκίνησα από μηδενική βάση.

Έτσι γνώρισα από την αρχή τα περί μακρών και βραχέων συλλαβών, και κατάλαβα επιτέλους τη λογική τού «επιμήκης»/«επίμηκες» και πότε υποβιβάζεται ο τόνος στα ουσιαστικά. (Αν και δεν έλεγα ποτέ «οι ανθρώποι», αναρωτιόμουν μικρός για τον τόνο τού ΟΔΟΣ ΝΕΣΤΩΡΟΣ.) Ξεκαθάρισα τον κανόνα για την παλιά γενική σε «-ης» των πρωτόκλιτων θηλυκών (π.χ. «Αιγίνης»). Ξαναπρόσεξα το παραμελημένο δίψηφο «υι» και τα διαλυτικά που συχνά παραλείπονται στην ευφυΐα, τον μυϊκό και τα πολυϊατρεία. Έμαθα τα περί εγκλιτικών και προκλιτικών, και οι περίεργες περιπτώσεις τύπου «το τετράδιό μου» έβγαζαν πλέον νόημα στο πλαίσιο του σιδηρού νόμου τής τρισυλλαβίας. Τότε άρχισα να τονίζω και τα προκλιτικά στο μονοτονικό, όταν αυτό χρειαζόταν για να αποφευχθεί η σύγχυση του αναγνώστη, και αναγνώρισα για πρώτη φορά κάποια προβλήματα του μέχρι πρότινος αυτονόητου συστήματος τονισμού τής νεοελληνικής. Ακόμα και λίγη αρχαία γραμματική μελέτησα, κυρίως κάποιες αρχαΐζουσες μετοχές – όχι όμως από τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια, τα οποία παρέμειναν απροσπέλαστα για μένα όσο κι αν προσπάθησα. Κατάληξα να αγοράσω τη γραμματική της απλής καθαρευούσης του Τζάρτζανου, που γεφυρώνει αποτελεσματικά τα νέα με τα αρχαία. Καθώς δεν διαθέτω κάποια μεγάλη γραμματική τής δημοτικής, και επειδή η σχολική παραλείπει πολλά αρχαιοπρεπή που όμως παραμένουν σε χρήση, το συγκεκριμένο έργο αποτελεί για μένα απρόσμενο βοήθημα για ορισμένα στοιχεία τής γλώσσας.

Και έτσι έφτασα στο σημείο να έχω μάθει πολλά μέσω της εκμάθησης του πολυτονικού, και να γράφω άνετα σ' αυτό – τόσο με στυλό όσο και στο πληκτρολόγιο. Θα μπορούσα να σταματήσω εδώ, μιας και δεν έχω πολλά να κερδίσω συνεχίζοντας (και μάλλον απορία προκαλώ σε κάποιους που βλέπουν περισπωμένες στο σημειωματάριό μου). Πέρα από το αισθητικό μέρος τού πράγματος, όμως, έχω δεθεί και συναισθηματικά με αυτό που μου άνοιξε αναπάντεχα το παράθυρο για να καταλάβω καλύτερα τη γλώσσα μου. Και με πονάει λίγο η βιασύνη με την οποία το πολυτονικό κρίνεται ως μούμια από την αρχαιότητα.

Η καθαρεύουσα ολοκλήρωσε τον κύκλο της και καλώς καταργήθηκε (με καθυστέρηση), έχοντας προηγουμένως επιτελέσει σημαντικό έργο για την εξέλιξη της νεοελληνικής. Όμως η απουσία της από τη δημόσια ζωή και η αποστασιοποίηση μεγάλου μέρους του πληθυσμού (ιδίως των νεότερων) από την Εκκλησία μοιάζει, σε σχετικά σύντομο διάστημα, να έχει σπάσει τον δεσμό των Ελλήνων με την ιστορική συνέχεια της γλώσσας τους. Και η διχοτόμηση μεταξύ αρχαίων και νέων που τόσο έντονη μοιάζει να είναι στα μυαλά πολλών, το δίχως άλλο ενισχύεται από τον τρόπο που διδάσκονται τα αρχαία περίπου ως ξένη γλώσσα. Αλλά προφανώς αυτή είναι η λογική μέθοδος γενεαλογικής έρευνας: να επικεντρώνεσαι στον μακρινό αλλά διάσημο πατριάρχη της οικογένειας και να αγνοείς οποιονδήποτε παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ αυτού και των γονιών σου. Βέβαια, αν σου λένε ότι το λείψανο του αρχαίου πατριάρχη μυροβόλησε, γιατί να ασχοληθείς με τα φθαρτά κόκκαλα των υπολοίπων; Τάχα τι τους χρωστάς; Αφού έχεις την περήφανη μύτη τού Μεγάλου...


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

:) :) :)

Χωρίς τόνους, αλλά με πνεύματα, τριάς. 
Για το γενικό πνεύμα. Για τα επιμέρους, έχουμε νήματα πολλά· κάποια στιγμή θα τα συγκεντρώσω.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> (Αν και δεν έλεγα ποτέ «οι ανθρώποι», αναρωτιόμουν μικρός για τον τόνο τού ΟΔΟΣ ΝΕΣΤΩΡΟΣ.)



Είναι πολλά τα σημεία της ωραίας «εξομολόγησής» σου που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω, σε συντομία μια και τα περισσότερα τα έχουμε αναπτύξει σε άλλα νήματα, αλλά πρώτα απ' όλα θα ήθελα να βγάλω αυτό από τη μέση: «Νέστορος» είναι η γενική. Τι εννοείς με το «ΝΕΣΤΩΡΟΣ»;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 1, 2016)

Χμ, με πιάσατε. Πρέπει να το μπέρδεψα με το άλλο παράδειγμα που είχα κατά νου, ΟΔΟΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΟΣ (κι εκεί αναρωτιώμουν για τον τόνο μικρός), ήταν και προχωρημένη η ώρα. Αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι τα ουσιαστικά σε -ωρ και -ων αποτελούν ένα από τα αδύναμα σημεία στις ορθογραφικές μου δεξιότητες, και συγκεκριμένα ως προς το αν η γενική συντάσσεται με όμικρον ή ωμέγα. Συνήθως σκέφτομαι την αιτιατική και αυτό βοηθάει, αλλά πρέπει να το ψάξω περισσότερο. (Σχετικός σύνδεσμος ευπρόσδεκτος, αν υπάρχει κατάλληλο νήμα. Αλλιώς θα το ξεκινήσω ο ίδιος πιθανότατα.)

Και μιας και είμαστε στο θέμα των οδωνυμίων... Μου αρέσει που εμμένει η παράδοση (σε κάποια μέρη τουλάχιστον) να χρησιμοποιείται στα ονόματα η παλιά, λόγια γενική: «Ερμού», «Βαλαωρίτου», «Μητροπόλεως», «Κάνιγγος»... Κάνει τα ονόματα να ξεχωρίζουν και λίγο, να φαίνεται τι είναι. Παρατηρώ όμως κάποιες αστοχίες που δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες για τις οργανωτικές ικανότητες του Δήμου Κατερίνης. Να αγνοήσω κάποιους δρόμους όπου το όνομα και το επώνυμο είναι παραδόξως ανεστραμμένα, καθώς και την Επισκόπου Μακαρίου Κίτρους, τον οποίο Μακάριο δεν βρίσκω στον κατάλογο των επισκόπων: ίσως δεν έχω κάνει τη σωστή έρευνα. Ας παραβλέψω την οδό «Ανδριανουπόλεως» (σε κάποιες πινακίδες μόνο) γιατί είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος, αν και φυσικά κατακριτέο. Να καταλάβω και ότι κάπως ξέφυγαν ονόματα όπως «Λεωνίδα» και «Τελαμώνα», που χρησιμοποιούν τη σύγχρονη γενική μάλλον από παράβλεψη, καθώς δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν ούτε συστηματική προσπάθεια ούτε αντιστοιχούν στα «Λεωνίδου» και «Τελαμώνος» που βρίσκω στο μητρώο των ΕΛΤΑ (και αυτό _ίσως_ μου δίνει αφορμή να χρησιμοποιήσω τα σωστά ονόματα, στην απίθανη περίπτωση που θα χρειαστεί ποτέ).

Ε, το καταραμένο το «Ανδρομέδος» από πού προέκυψε; Έναν φιλόλογο δεν βρήκαν να ρωτήσουν; :curse:

Μετά συγχωρήσεως για την έλλειψη αυτοσυγκράτησης που φαίνεται να με χαρακτηρίζει από χθες... Τα κρατούσα καιρό, φαίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... Σχετικός σύνδεσμος ευπρόσδεκτος, αν υπάρχει κατάλληλο νήμα. Αλλιώς θα το ξεκινήσω ο ίδιος πιθανότατα.)
> ...



*Επείγον!! Κλίση κύριου ονόματος σε -ων*

*Πλάτωνας ή Πλάτων;*

*Εσείς τι κάνετε με τον Nelson;*

*Γυναικείο επώνυμο Παπαπαντολέων ή Παπαπαντολέοντος;*

κ.ο.κ.



daeman said:


> ...του Πρεβελάκη στη μετάφραση της Μήδειας του Ευριπίδη:
> 
> Το βλέπεις τι υποφέρεις· δε θα δώσεις
> το δικό σου αναγέλασμα αντιπροίκι
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> Και μιας και είμαστε στο θέμα των οδωνυμίων... Μου αρέσει που εμμένει η παράδοση (σε κάποια μέρη τουλάχιστον) να χρησιμοποιείται στα ονόματα η παλιά, λόγια γενική: «Ερμού», «Βαλαωρίτου», «Μητροπόλεως», «Κάνιγγος»... Κάνει τα ονόματα να ξεχωρίζουν και λίγο, να φαίνεται τι είναι. Παρατηρώ όμως κάποιες αστοχίες που δημιουργούν αμφιβολίες για τις οργανωτικές ικανότητες του Δήμου Κατερίνης. Να αγνοήσω κάποιους δρόμους όπου το όνομα και το επώνυμο είναι παραδόξως ανεστραμμένα, καθώς και την Επισκόπου Μακαρίου Κίτρους, τον οποίο Μακάριο δεν βρίσκω στον κατάλογο των επισκόπων: ίσως δεν έχω κάνει τη σωστή έρευνα. Ας παραβλέψω την οδό «Ανδριανουπόλεως» (σε κάποιες πινακίδες μόνο) γιατί είναι συνηθισμένο λάθος, αν και φυσικά κατακριτέο. Να καταλάβω και ότι κάπως ξέφυγαν ονόματα όπως «Λεωνίδα» και «Τελαμώνα», που χρησιμοποιούν τη σύγχρονη γενική μάλλον από παράβλεψη, καθώς δεν αντιπροσωπεύουν ούτε συστηματική προσπάθεια ούτε αντιστοιχούν στα «Λεωνίδου» και «Τελαμώνος» που βρίσκω στο μητρώο των ΕΛΤΑ (και αυτό _ίσως_ μου δίνει αφορμή να χρησιμοποιήσω τα σωστά ονόματα, στην απίθανη περίπτωση που θα χρειαστεί ποτέ). ...



Στάση Σωκράτους, ονομασία η οποία προέρχεται από την οδό Σωκράτους που έγινε οδός Σωκράτη.
Σε πρώτο πλάνο το νέο, στο φόντο το παλιό. Αυτή είναι η μοίρα των παλιών, των παλιοκαιρισμένων, δυστυχώς και ευτυχώς,
να δίνουν τα φόντα στα νέα και να αποσύρονται διακριτικά.







Σωκράτη εσύ σουπερστάρ


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 1, 2016)

Αλλάξανε τον δρόμο όνομα; Γιατί, βρε παιδιά, χάθηκε κανένας και παραπονέθηκε;

Και τι βλέπω στο βάθος, έχει και η Αθήνα Λεπτοκαρυά;

Ευχαριστώ για τους συνδέσμους, Δαεμάνε· ενδιαφέροντα τα νήματα. Η απορία μου όμως παραμένει, οπότε θα συνεχίσω το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στο πιο κατάλληλο νήμα για να μην εκτρέψω περαιτέρω τη συζήτηση εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ...
> Και τι βλέπω στο βάθος, έχει και η Αθήνα Λεπτοκαρυά; ...



Άλλη Λεπτοκαρυά είναι, στα Τρίκαλα, ο οικισμός που παλιότερα λεγόταν Σελήμογλου. 
Η φωτογραφία είναι από αυτή τη διασταύρωση, αρχές Μαρτίου.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 2, 2016)

Μάλιστα, μάλιστα, έτσι φαίνεται πιο λογικό. (Δεν ξέρω γιατί υπέθεσα ότι επρόκειτο για την Αθήνα, αλλά έλεγα ότι θα το είχα ακούσει αν είχε γνωστό μου τοπωνύμιο εκεί μέσα.) Φουντουκιές να έχουμε να τις χαιρόμαστε, λοιπόν!


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2018)

Στη σύντομη εγγραφή του, το Χρηστικό αποτυπώνει ακριβέστερα τη σημερινή χρήση της _σορού_ από το λεξικό του Πατάκη. Συγκεκριμένα:

*σορός *ουσ. (θηλ.), (εσφαλμ.) σωρός: το νεκρό σώμα και κατ’ επέκτ. το φέρετρο στο οποίο έχει τοποθετηθεί: _Αναγνωρίστηκε/ταυτοποιήθηκε η σορός του. Εντοπίστηκαν/μεταφέρθηκαν οι σοροί. Ανέσυραν τις σορούς. Η σορός εκτέθηκε σε λαϊκό προσκύνημα._ Πβ. _λείψανο, πτώμα. Πομπή συνόδευσε τη σορό._
(ΧΛΝΓ)

*σορός *[sorós], η 
<επίσ.>
Το σώμα νεκρού ανθρώπου (χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη κυρίως για τη φροντίδα και την τιμή του νεκρού σώματος πριν ενταφιαστεί ή κατά τη διάρκεια της ταφής)
(πρβ. πτώμα) (ΣΥΝ λείψανο)
_η εκταφή της σορού | διακομιδή/ επαναπατρισμός σορών | αποτέφρωση/ καύση σορών |
Η σορός του εκλιπόντος προέδρου θα μεταφερθεί στον ιερό ναό του Ευαγγελισμού, όπου θα εκτεθεί σε λαϊκό προσκύνημα
Η φιλαρμονική μπάντα του δήμου συνόδευσε τη σορό του αδικοχαμένου τραγουδιστή
Ανασύρθηκαν οι σοροί δύο ανδρών από φαράγγι
Οι σοροί των θυμάτων της αεροπορικής τραγωδίας θα εξεταστούν από τους ιατροδικαστές
Αναγνωρίστηκε/ταυτοποιήθηκε η σορός που είχε εντοπιστεί στη θάλασσα
Συνεχίζεται η περισυλλογή σορών από το βυθισμένο πλοίο _
(ΜΗΛΝΕΓ)

Κανένα από τα δύο λεξικά δεν αποδοκιμάζει τη χρήση με τη σημασία νεκρός, πτώμα, ενώ το Χρηστικό τη βάζει και πρώτη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 10, 2018)

Τα δε παραδείγματα του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ αποτυπώνουν ξεκάθαρα την αναπτυχθείσα τάση σορός = πτώμα στη χρήση.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 25, 2019)

Πριν από μερικές ημέρες είδα το αποκορύφωμα αυτής της κακής χρήσης της «σορού»: στην ταινία Pacific Rim, οι άνθρωποι πολεμάνε με τεράστια εξωγήινα τέρατα, τα kaiju. Ο υποτιτλιστής της Nova, λοιπόν, αποφάσισε ότι η φράση «We have the kaiju's body» πρέπει να μεταφραστεί «Έχουμε τη σορό του κάιτζου.»!!!


----------

